# Bếp từ có hại cho sức khỏe không ?



## mai lan (15/11/18)

*Bếp từ là vật dụng nhà bếp quen thuộc trong các căn bếp gia đình hiện đại, tuy nhiên nhiều người vẫn băn khoăn về vấn đề bếp từ có an toàn không ? Bài viết sẽ làm rõ vấn đề sóng điện từ của bếp từ có gây hại cho sức khỏe hay không ?*

Bếp từ khi hoạt động trên nguyên lý cảm ứng điện từ sẽ phát ra sóng điện từ, chính bởi vấn đề này nên nhiều người quan tâm lo ngại đến việc sử dụng bếp từ hàng ngày có hại gì cho sức khỏe hay không.

Dưới đây người dùng sẽ được làm rõ vấn đề sóng điện từ của bếp từ có gây hại hay không và sử dụng bếp từ có hại cho sức khỏe hay không ?

Trước hết, người dùng cần biết nguyên lý làm việc của bếp từ là sử dụng dòng điện Fuco xoay chiều tạo ra từ trường tác động đến vật nhiễm từ là nồi xoong để tạo nhiệt đun nấu thức ăn. Quá trình này sẽ phát ra bức xạ tần số cực thấp, tương tự như tần số vô tuyến điện của lò vi sóng. Có nhiều loại sóng điện từ, và sóng điện từ của bếp điện từ là sóng trung tần do vậy không có ảnh hưởng đáng kể nào đến con người.

_

_
_Bếp từ hoạt động trên nguyên lý sóng điện từ_​ 
Mặt khác, sóng điện từ tạo ra trên các dòng bếp từ được nhà sản xuất đảm bảo có tác động giới hạn trong vòng nấu của bếp, chính vì vậy nó chỉ có tác dụng lên nồi và phạm vị hoạt động hạn chế nên không gây ảnh hưởng đến người đứng nấu bếp. Bên cạnh đó, nhiều loại bếp từ được trang bị tính năng nhận diện nồi nấu, chỉ khi bếp có nồi đặt đúng vị trí mâm từ thì bếp mới tạo sóng điện từ và như vậy người dùng hoàn toàn không bị ảnh hưởng trong suốt quá trình nấu nướng.




​Để kiểm chứng cho vấn đề sóng điện từ của bếp từ có ảnh hưởng thế nào đến người dùng, khách hàng có thể kiểm nghiệm nhỏ bằng các thử nhấc nồi nước đang sôi lên 2 – 3 cm, nước sẽ không tiếp tục sôi nữa. Điều này có thể thấy khi người dùng đứng cách bếp ít nhất 10- 30 cm thì dòng từ trường hoàn toàn không có ảnh hưởng gì đến người sử dụng.

Đối với người dùng là đối tượng nhạy cảm như bà bầu, phụ nữ đang mang thai và cho con bú, trẻ nhỏ việc tiếp xúc với các loại bếp khác như bếp gas, bếp điện, bếp hồng ngoại cần hạn chế bởi có thể gây ảnh hưởng đến mắt trẻ nhỏ hoặc gây khó chịu, mệt mỏi cho bà bầu. Trong khi đó bếp từ lại là dòng bếp an toàn nhất và được khuyến khích cho mọi đối tượng người dùng kể cả người nhạy cảm nhờ cơ chế hoạt động thông minh không thất thoát nhiệt gây nóng bức, giảm nguy cơ bị bỏng cho người dùng, không đốt cháy Oxy và sự xuất hiện của sóng điện từ không có tác động có thể gây ảnh hưởng đến người dùng.

Tóm lại, bếp từ không những không có hại cho sức khỏe mà đặc biệt hơn lại là sản phẩm an toàn cho người sử dụng nhờ sở hữu nhiều ưu điểm ưu việt hơn các loại bếp nấu khác, người tiêu dùng nên lựa chọn bếp từ để lắp đặt cho căn bếp gia đình mình luôn tiện nghi, thẩm mỹ và an toàn cao.

*Những lưu ý để chọn mua bếp từ chất lượng, an toàn cho sức khỏe*

Người dùng nên chọn mua bếp từ của các thương hiệu có tên tuổi, bếp từ đạt các tiêu chuẩn sản xuất cao như bếp từ nhập khẩu châu Âu, bếp từ Nhật, bếp từ Việt Nam được sản xuất với tiêu chuẩn được công nhận, như vậy các linh kiện của bếp có độ chính xác cao, không phát sinh các vấn đề mất an toàn về sóng điện từ.
Bếp từ có cấu tạo mâm từ cao cấp EGO hoạt động bền bỉ và không giảm chất lượng sau nhiều năm sử dụng giúp đảm bảo các tiêu chí an toàn cho người dùng
Mặt kính bếp từ cao cấp có đặc tính chịu nhiệt cao, chịu sốc, chịu lực tốt như mặt kính Schott Ceran, K+ của Đức hoặc Pháp để đảm an toàn khi dùng bếp từ nấu nướng trong nhiều giờ, không gặp nguy hiểm cho người dùng khi xảy ra sự cố va chạm trên bề mặt kính.
Bếp từ có tính năng an toàn như khóa trẻ em, tự ngắt khi không có nồi xoong trên bếp giúp bếp từ luôn an toàn đặc biệt khi lắp đặt trong khu bếp có phòng sinh hoạt liền kề
_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## mainhatquynh (26/11/18)

WaveEX là công nghệ duy nhất trên thế giới bảo vệ cơ thể khỏi sự ảnh hưởng của bức xạ điện từ ở dải tần số thấp - tần số sinh học con người.
Nghiên cứu chỉ ra rằng, khi sử dụng WaveEX, cơ thể chúng ta sẽ được bảo vệ toàn diện 24h trong môi trường bức xạ điện từ, với cơ chế cân bằng các đỉnh từ trường gây hại ở dải tần số thấp (0 - 30Hz) và tạo ra từ trường tự nhiên tương thích với tần số sinh học của cơ thể, giúp cơ thể dễ dàng thích nghi không gây nên sự căng thẳng và giảm nguy cơ mắc các bệnh hiểm nghèo.
 WaveEX - con chip nhỏ mang lại khác biệt lớn 
 Độc quyền phân phối bởi Công ty Cổ phần Bizlink Pharma
 Hotline: 024 7303 6898 - 096 499 7898


----------

